# How to Memorize Setup moves and Scheme?



## goodatthis (May 14, 2014)

*Concentration During Memo?*

So I did my first blindsolve about a week ago, and I'm really getting into it, and wan to get faster. There's just one problem I see: It's hard for me to concentrate during memo. Honestly, I might have borderline ADD or something, as I notice this a lot, but I often find it hard to concentrate on something intently. It's sort of like reading a book and none of it is going through, it's just words on a page. Sometimes I feel like this during memo, where I'm thinking of a sticker and I can't conjure up what the letter is for it, or I can't come up with a word for my letter pair, or I'm just staring at the cube, not focusing doing what I should be doing next.

Have any of you guys had this problem? Is it more of a psychological thing rather than something relating to cubing?


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 14, 2014)

don't try and memorize them, just do solves and you'll memorize all the setup moves and letters eventually.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 14, 2014)

Setup moves are supposed to be intuitive. They aren't memorized per se. It's just practicing until each case becomes second nature. Doing a bunch of sighted solves using OP will help with that, I think.


----------



## cmhardw (May 14, 2014)

Use a system for your setup moves. Try to always setup certain cases in the same way each time. This way you prepare beforehand how you will do the setup turns. When you are in a solve and you can't remember the setup turn(s) you used, just remember _which location_ is the one you setup. To remember the setup turns you did, just plan in your head again how you would setup that piece. If you always setup the pieces the same way (i.e. systematically) then you can derive what setup turns you used on the fly so to speak.

For the lettering scheme, learn how to derive which sticker is which letter. Speffz can be defined as "circle letters clockwise on a face starting from the upper left of that face, cycle the faces in order ULFRBD". Let's say during a blindsolve you have to cycle to sticker RDF next. If you have no clue which letter that is, then think like this:
1) Start at the first face of Speffz, the U face.
2) The U face is "A,B,C,D"
3) Cycle to the next face, L
4) The L face is "E,F,G,H"
5) Cycle to the next face, F
6) The F face is "I,J,K,L"
7) Cycle to the next face, R (This is the face your sticker is on!)
8) The R face is "M,N,O,*P*"
RDF is letter *P*.

Eventually you will learn the _first_ letter on each face by memory. So eventually if you have to cycle to RDF and you have no clue what letter that is, you will know by memory that RUF is M. Then you can cycle on the R face "M,N,O,*P*" and find that RDF is P.

With even more practice you will be able to see a location and instantly know it's letter.

Also, stare at the Speffz scheme picture a lot.


----------

